# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Mental and Behavioral changes on test and androgenic AAS.

## against_grain

SWIM is a 27 y/o M, who completed his first 2 cycles of Test only over the past year. He incorporated knowledge from this page and from several other credible sources. The end result was a test cycle that incorporated proper estrogen control, PCT and ancillaries. Nutrition and training also were on point. Everything was great, results and experience was excellent. 

The above was just to explain my situation. Now to the thread topic! 



How have you felt Test, or other androgens affected your mental state or your behavior? 

Personally, when SWIM is on he feels as if he has much more energy and motivation. Including motivation to eat a bodybuilding diet. Even when speaking in social situations where he is not usually comfortable, he feels much more confident and comfortable. 

Admittedly, one could argue placebo effect or this is just the effects from training. I believe SWIM has seen enough evidence to confirm these changes are a result of AAS use. 



My question is have other members experienced these changes as well? Has anyone had other positive changes? OR negative changes? 


Thanks!

----------


## ironbeck

My changes have been 85% positive and 15% negative, However AAS relatively has liitle effect on my behavior patterns compared to most. I have always found it amusing how much and to such a degree some peoples attitudes can change? To the point they are either getting laid left and right or end up in Divorce. My wife concurs and says she doesn't know when I'm on cycle or not(only in the bedroom :AaGreen22: )

----------


## Times Roman

you don't have to say SWIM here. Your identity is safeguarded by your avi, and our rules are such that if you abide by them, you won't run afoul.

and yes, many of us have experienced what you described

----------


## Getlean007

> you don't have to say SWIM here. Your identity is safeguarded by your avi, and our rules are such that if you abide by them, you won't run afoul. and yes, many of us have experienced what you described


Always delivering solid information

----------


## Firefighter33

In my earlier cycles (I'm 45 yo) I'd felt in a little depression.
Years after, and learning here, I can use the AAS properly, using the right ancillaries and the right PCT, avoiding any mental disturbance.
But, answering your point, always any hormonal imbalance give us some kind of mental and behavioral change, positive or negative, depending on what kind of hormones, the imbalance occur.

Regards

----------


## crille

When I ran my first cycle that was 600mg test and 30mg dbol i only experienced positive "changes"
Confidence through the roof, more "alpha mentality", social behaviour became more easy, and some real peace of mind, the little symptoms of depression I had left completly dissapeared..

The negative effects came when I got off and had to drop my hormones before doing the PCT, holy shit I was not fun to be around

----------


## InternalFire

Reading this, knowing it all but yet to experience it in the future is me feeling like a young child knowing xmas is around the corner and inevitable.
I have read over past years how many people get only good out of it when used appropriately, but me sitting around weighting options and doubts I guess is just a pure human nature - to cling and love the suffering

----------

